# Need some help from my German freinds



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

I would have to make a presentation in front of a number of experts and one of the expert am making the presentation in front of him is a German and would love to get in touch with him before the presentation so I’ve prepared en e-mail for him in German but am not certain that what I’ve wrote is correct form a grammatical point of view can you please take a look at my letter and give me your opinion: 

*
Ich habe in die Creawal Finanzierungsplattform Programme gesehen dass sie sind ein Experte in die Präsentation ich werde machen vor Investoren. Ich bin sehr geehrt.

Ich werde wirklich dankbar sein ob Sie können mir etwas Rückgespräch (Positive oder negative) und Rat nach meiner Darstellung geben.

Sie können mehr auf die Project ich arbeite an erlernen auf dass link http://www.

Besten Grüßen.*


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i won't help you, why should i 




OK now here we go 


Ich habe in auf der Creawal Finanzierungsplattform für Programme gesehen dass sie bei der Präsentation die ich vor Investoren machen werde ein Experte auf diesem Gebiet sind.

Ich wäre wirklich dankbar wenn Sie mir etwas Feedback (Positives oder negatives) und Rat zu meiner Darstellung geben könnten.

Sie können mehr zu dem Projekt and dem ich arbeite erfahren auf link http://www.skyscrapercity.com

mit besten Grüssen


it is not easy to get what you mean honestly... 
Leave out the ich fühle mich sehr geehrt in every case it sounds damn stupid  

Dennis would you agree with me?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> i won't help you, why should i


Weil du mein bester Freund bist.

Any way many thanks. 



dubaiflo said:


> OK now here we go
> 
> 
> Ich habe in auf der Creawal Finanzierungsplattform für Programme gesehen dass sie bei der Präsentation die ich vor Investoren machen werde ein Experte auf diesem Gebiet sind.
> ...


Are you certain about the für in: in auf der Creawal Finanzierungsplattform *für* Programme.




dubaiflo said:


> it is not easy to get what you mean honestly...


Am just a beginner when it comes to the German language but some time if you communicate with some one in his own language it will leave a positive impression. 

If you want tell me English what you understood form what I’ve wrote in German and can tell you whether you get me right or not. 



dubaiflo said:


> Leave out the ich fühle mich sehr geehrt in every case it sounds damn stupid
> 
> Dennis would you agree with me?


Well you want to be polite when communicating with some you don’t really know and you must start the letter with some thing; I don’t know in German with what will you start your letter with as an introduction?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> Ich wäre wirklich dankbar wenn Sie mir etwas Feedback (Positives oder negatives) und Rat zu meiner Darstellung geben könnten.


What I want to say is : I would be really grateful to you *if* you can give me some feedback and advices after my presentation 

The way you formed is more (the way I understand at least): I would be really grateful to you *when* you give me some feedback and advices after my presentation.

It seems more like you have to do it or I will be grateful in exchange of you feedback, I don’t know what do you think as native speaker?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Ben_Burj said:


> What I want to say is : I would be really grateful to you *if* you can give me some feedback and advices after my presentation
> 
> The way you formed is more (the way I understand at least): I would be really grateful to you *when* you give me some feedback and advices after my presentation.
> 
> It seems more like you have to do it or I will be grateful in exchange of you feedback, I don’t know what do you think as native speaker?


no it is ok like that, when and if eg. wenn und falls is similar in german.



Ben_Burj said:


> Weil du mein bester Freund bist.
> 
> Any way many thanks.
> 
> ...



the 'für' depends on what that platform is about.

it is a platfrom dealing with Creawal Finanzierungen for programs?



nah you don't need this. it sounds like you would admire him


----------



## DeaK57 (Aug 20, 2005)

I still don't get the message of the first sentance. what do want to say? 

Dein Satz flo macht auch keinen Sinn, höchstens wenn man das "ihn" mit "Sie" tauscht. Klingt dann aber immernoch komisch.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> the 'für' depends on what that platform is about.
> 
> it is a platfrom dealing with Creawal Finanzierungen for programs?


What i wanted to say is that i've found on the finacial plat form programme that you are one of the experts/moderators.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

I will explain in English what am trying to say then it will be easier to judge what I’ve written if it is correct or not.

I’ve saw on the Creawal financial platform programme that you are on of the experts moderating the presentation am going to make in front of investors, am very pleased.

I would be really grateful to you if you van give me some feedback (positive or negative) after my presentation.

You can find more about the project am working on at the following link..

*But I would rather rephrase it to the following:*

We are connected together via the openbc website and I’ve saw on the Creawal financial platform programme that you are on of the experts moderating the presentation am going to make in front of investors. 

I would be very pleased and grateful if it is possible to have your thoughts feedbacks (positive or negative) and advices after my presentation.

You can find more about the project am working on at the following link..


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

DeaK57 said:


> I still don't get the message of the first sentance. what do want to say?



During the question and answer (and remarks) session I am already imaging him saying: du spricht ganz schlecht deutsch :lol: :lol: :lol:


Maybe I will not impress him after all.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

any extra comments are welcom before i send my e-mail.


----------



## DeaK57 (Aug 20, 2005)

I think you should split the first one into more shorter sentences to make it easier to understand. 

Maybe like: 

Wir sind duch die openbc Webseite bekannt. Auf dem Creawal financial platform Program habe ich gesehen das Sie einer der Experten sind die die Präsentation moderieren. Ich werde diese Präsentationen vor Inverstoren halten und mich hinterher über Feeback und Vorschläge Ihrerseits sehr freuen.

Auf dem folgenden Link finden Sie weitere Informationen über das Projekt. 

Hope I included everythink you want to say.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

^ many thanks it summerize what i wanted to say.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

ok whatever you like.

deak57 wenn man das "in" weglässt (mein Fehler) klingt es aber ok find ich.

wie auch immer ist ja ok jetzt.


Ben Burj rede besser nicht zuuu viel deutsch mit ihm.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> Ben Burj rede besser nicht zuuu viel deutsch mit ihm.


Ja natürlich, ich werde sagen auf deutsch nur :bitte können wir auf English sprechen :lol: :lol: 

I’ve already sent the e-mail and the reply was positive: Ja gern bis morgen. 


Thanks for your help :cheers: :cheers: 

Mein lieber Freund DubiFlo  can you make me a little service I’ve made yesterday the mistake of writing the link of the project in this thread and you included the link in your translation can you please edit you post and take down the link as the link can appear via google if some one type certain search word which is some thing I don’t want.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

is this for your fraulein benburj?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

juiced said:


> is this for your fraulein benburj?


:lol: no it is for a project am working on.


Thanks God it is not you that helped me with the Translation other wise it will be like this: 


Dir sir when looking at the conference programme I saw some one stupid on the programme and being on of the moderators and since it is you that stupid person and since by coincidence am going to make a presentation hence my e-mail.

I would be really pleased sir if you can give me some of your time so I can f****k you and kick you in the a$$.

Thanks your loving admirer juiced.

: :jk: :jk:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

my plans been rumbled :runaway: :lol:


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

^ don't forget that i speak deutsch maybe schlect deutsch but it is still deutsch so if you try to give me such a translation i will understand right away 


By the way juiced do you need any arabic or french translation :lol: :lol: I can help you.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol i helped juiced to talk with some cute german blond girl he like but i did not fool him. i wonder why.

BenBurj are you satisfied with the link given now?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> BenBurj are you satisfied with the link given now?


Yes many thanks.


----------

